# Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter Fault Question?



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's the read out:


Thursday,07,July,2011,09:58:34:41067
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component and/or Version: AirbagVW10G 021 0706
Software Coding: 00003031
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 (VW36)
VCID: 3957FB1C09C9
1 Fault Found:
9442074 - Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1013 1A [137] - Resistance Too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 19568 km
Date: 2016.14.05
Time: 12:25:44


Is this the module found inside the rear panel (B Pillar) attached to the safety belt retractor? Number #3 in this picture. 










This \/














PS: Check out the weird date? :sly: May 14th 2016 ????? Plus why is the mileage in Km? Are these fixes in settings?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

No one?..........


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No Ticky No washy

Please post the HOLE scan.

Use blocks to identify connections.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> No Ticky No washy
> 
> Please post the HOLE scan.
> 
> Use blocks to identify connections.


That IS the whole scan!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no it isnt!:thumbdown:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh no it isnt!:thumbdown:


 You're right, but what's the significance of the other data?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its a condition to commence here in the sanctuary of the VCDS forum. 

Otherwise I cant protect you from the evil forces of the dark side. 

Show me your papers please!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> You're right, but what's the significance of the other data?


 The complete scan will show us information such at the year and model, however I'm assuming this AirbagVW10G is a 2010 or newer Golf system. 

Information from the other modules in the vehicle will be helpful with the history. Igniters don't deploy without an accident, so we may be able to determine if this is a deployment or possible wiring / connection / resistance related (which may be under warranty).


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The complete scan will show us information such at the year and model, however I'm assuming this AirbagVW10G is a 2010 or newer Golf system.
> 
> Information from the other modules in the vehicle will be helpful with the history. Igniters don't deploy without an accident, so we may be able to determine if this is a deployment or possible wiring / connection / resistance related (which may be under warranty).


 Go it! How do I send the full scan?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> Go it! How do I send the full scan?


 Here's the complete scan.... thanks for any replies.... ! :thumbup: 

Saturday,16,July,2011,08:43:59:41067 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 
Data version: 20110418 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77 

VIN: WVWEV7AJ2AW299948 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 71C7033C1139 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492B0003881406E892210041300800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78D13E187243 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 75CF372C6551 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6F180A3E90272A048088008170000D0441051F86534D8D60648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 354FF72C25D1 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 23011 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

2 Faults Found: 
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101110 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 27 
Reset counter: 5 
Mileage: 19593 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2016.14.06 
Time: 23:04:45 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 14.10 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
ON 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101110 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 27 
Reset counter: 5 
Mileage: 19593 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2016.14.06 
Time: 23:04:45 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 14.10 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
ON 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AF8U9 
Coding: 00003031 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3957FB1C09C9 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004U7TB00 

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2C44434EZZZ/ 

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5456554FZZZ0 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2E174C34ZZZ 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME242D4B29ZZZ$ 

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME2B167F1FZZZY 

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME59231120ZZZ0 

1 Fault Found: 
9442074 - Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1013 1A [137] - Resistance Too Low 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 19568 km 
Date: 2016.14.06 
Time: 13:00:36 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78D13E187243 

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 270D00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3957FB1C09C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 210110F2002067 
Coding: E9811F07001612000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 69F76B5C39E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T7M9Q04 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: FEDDA800D067 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAF59450BCEF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667774113 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 266D2060E877 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3147C33CD1B9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3147C33CD1B9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3245CC30D4BF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3449CA282EAB 

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1104293 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 61E7737CC1D9 

1 Fault Found: 
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 156 
Mileage: 18385 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2015.14.06 
Time: 13:15:08 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 354FF72C25D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D 
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000329342381 
Coding: 412100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2A75D450FC6F 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Well...  Anyone?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Extreme caution should always be used when working on Airbag systems, but I need to mention a note in the repair manual: After a crash it's possible that the actual belt tensioner ignited, but the belt force limiter did NOT. Treat all components as if they had not ignited and are live / capable of exploding. 

The Driver's belt tensioner igniter (N153) -and- Front passenger seat belt tensioner igniter (N154) are integral into the main belt in the B pillar. You should find several Advanced Measuring Valued with live readings but I see "Driver's Safety Belt Force Limiter Igniter" and that should help determine if the problem is present at this time.

Was the car crashed? Can you send this to the dealer under warranty?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Extreme caution should always be used when working on Airbag systems, but I need to mention a note in the repair manual: After a crash it's possible that the actual belt tensioner ignited, but the belt force limiter did NOT. Treat all components as if they had not ignited and are live / capable of exploding.
> 
> The Driver's belt tensioner igniter (N153) -and- Front passenger seat belt tensioner igniter (N154) are integral into the main belt in the B pillar. You should find several Advanced Measuring Valued with live readings but I see "Driver's Safety Belt Force Limiter Igniter" and that should help determine if the problem is present at this time.
> 
> Was the car crashed? Can you send this to the dealer under warranty?


Thanks for the reply. No, it's never been in any accident. The car is only a little over a year old. Had the rear panel off to open a clogged drain in the driver side sill. Maybe I dislodged a harness or wire in the process? I dread the dealer. I am going to remove the rear panel and check to see if a wire has been compromised. Thanks again!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump for Dana


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

We spoke on the phone today and looking at the B pillar area wiring sounds like a great idea. I think you have it but this would be the most direct source of repair information:

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have found 70% of this type of fault, to be poor terminal connections at the plug blocks. The other 30% have been the actual igniters, internal resistance fault. 

1 Fault Found:
9442074 - Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1013 1A [137] - Resistance Too Low


----------

